# أقترااااااااااااااااااح



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 مارس 2013)

*السلام علي من اتبع الهدي ومحدش يسالني مين هدي دي 

المهم 
في منتديات كتير عامله خاصيه 
بعض مواضيع العضو 

يعني مثلا انا عملت موضوع او مشاركه 
بيجي فوق التوقيع بتاعي يتكتب 
بعض مشاركات العضو 
داخل القسم اللي فيه المشاركه 

ده هيجدد نشاط بعض الموضوعات 


وكمان في اقتراح لتعديل خاصيه المواضيع المشابهه
بقترح انها تكون بشكل عشوائي 
يعني مثلا لما بفتح موضوع سجل احساسك
بلاقي الخمس مواضيع اللي تحت هما هما كل مره 

ياريت تبقي بشكل عشوائي علشان كل مره الاقي مواضيع جديده


فوتكم بعافيه :08:
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 مارس 2013)

الله يعفيك يا حااج.. و متوبجاش تعوج علينا فى اقتراحاتك عايزين يا حاج كل إسبوع اقتراح.. و متجيشئ بجدين فاضيه هات هدي معاك علشان نتبعها.. 

المهم بئا أنا  مش فاهما أول جزء... مع أنا ممكن أدوس على اسم أى عضو و تنزل لسته ممكن انقى منها مشاركات العضو. ..و مش فاهما تقصد إيه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 مارس 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> الله يعفيك يا حااج.. و متوبجاش تعوج علينا فى اقتراحاتك عايزين يا حاج كل إسبوع اقتراح.. و متجيشئ بجدين فاضيه هات هدي معاك علشان نتبعها..
> 
> المهم بئا أنا  مش فاهما أول جزء... مع أنا ممكن أدوس على اسم أى عضو و تنزل لسته ممكن انقى منها مشاركات العضو. ..و مش فاهما تقصد إيه


* يعني يا خالتي 
انتي عملي موضوع في المنتدي العام 
يتعمل بشكل تلقائي تحت الموضوع 
5 مواضيع ليكي من نفس القسم 


 بالمناسبه هدي بتسلم عليكي 
*​


----------



## tamav maria (24 مارس 2013)

فكره موووووووش بطاله ياعياد
وكمان مواضيع العضو بتظهر تحت الصوره الرمزيه وبيناته 
بتعجبني فعلا الفكره دي جدا


----------



## tamav maria (24 مارس 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> الله يعفيك يا حااج.. و متوبجاش تعوج علينا فى اقتراحاتك عايزين يا حاج كل إسبوع اقتراح.. و متجيشئ بجدين فاضيه هات هدي معاك علشان نتبعها..
> 
> المهم بئا أنا  مش فاهما أول جزء... مع أنا ممكن أدوس على اسم أى عضو و تنزل لسته ممكن انقى منها مشاركات العضو. ..و مش فاهما تقصد إيه



تقصدي ايه يا حبو انك تدوسي علي اي اسم عضو تنزل لسته بالمشاركات
صدقيني انا قربت اكمل خمس سنوات هنا المنتدي اول مره اعرف منك المعلومه دي 
جهل مني بقي تقولي ايه هههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 مارس 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> تقصدي ايه يا حبو انك تدوسي علي اي اسم عضو تنزل لسته بالمشاركات
> صدقيني انا قربت اكمل خمس سنوات هنا المنتدي اول مره اعرف منك المعلومه دي
> جهل مني بقي تقولي ايه هههههههه



هههههههههههههه 
لا اعتقد انا شرحت غلط--
بصى -- انت لو روحتى على اسمى دلوقتى الى هو فوق الصوره الرمزيه و دوستى عليه هتنزل لسته
مكتوب فيها شاهدى الملف الشخصى
ارسلى رساله خاصه او شاهدى مشاركات العضو 
شاهدى مدونه العضو--
هو ده الى اقصده لو نقيتى شاهدى مشاركات العضو هتشوفى كل المشاركات الى العضو كان عاملها--
بس اعتقد عياد يقصد شىء تانى-- انا فهمت دلقوتى اكثر هو يقصد إيه بعد ما شرح لى فوق--


----------



## tamav maria (25 مارس 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> لا اعتقد انا شرحت غلط--
> بصى -- انت لو روحتى على اسمى دلوقتى الى هو فوق الصوره الرمزيه و دوستى عليه هتنزل لسته
> مكتوب فيها شاهدى الملف الشخصى
> ...



ايوه انا شفت مشاركات العضو اللي تقصديها
تصدقي اول مره اخد بالي من الموضوع ده 
انا ابص علي رساله خاصه وماليش دعوه بالباقي هههههههه


----------



## My Rock (29 مارس 2013)

فكرة المواضيع الاخرى تحت اسم العضو جربتها وكان فيها تأثير سلبي على سرعة التصفح.
بالنسبة للمواضيع المتشابهة فهي خاصية افتراضية في المنتدى لا يمكن سوى تفعيلها وتعطيلها ولا يمكن التعديل على نوعية المواضيع التي تعرضها.


----------

